

Is Telegram Secure? - Nimsical
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-securehttp://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-secure

======
ColinWright
I assume this link should be:

[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-
telegra...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-
secure)

